# Is anybody WTT because of health issues??



## wouldluvabub

I was already WTT because I trying to convince my husband we were ready for another amount other things! Last week I found out I actually have Graves' disease and I now have to wait a lot longer then I planned! I'm not 100% sure but it looks like November next year.. I was wondering if anyone else is having to hold off because of health problems.. I would like to hear your story and how your doing.. I know myself I've been swinging a lot between angry and upset with myself! I am starting to calm down a bit about it now but I'm just so frustrated with my newest diagnoses because I was diagnosed first time TTC with PCOS and I just felt this time I could relax about it all and then I find out I actually can't!!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

I'm waiting to try for my first, and I have lupus, plus possible Sjogren's syndrome and Hughes syndrome. I have antibodies in my blood that can cause serious damage to the baby's heart, meaning he/she would need a pacemaker. If I have Hughes, there is a huge risk of repeated m/cs, too.

I'm waiting to try and get myself healthier, and my antibody levels down. Going for an appointment soon to see if immunosuppression for a while would help, because the medication I'm on at the moment is helping lots, I feel much better, but the antibodies have stayed positive. I don't know if or when they will become negative, and they could always turn positive again even if I do get them down to an acceptable level.

I will need to be followed by an obstetrician during pregnancy, and the baby will need extra heart scans. If I have Hughes, I'll need to take blood thinners to prevent clots in the placenta. I'm just thankful I have no evidence of kidney involvement (this is what happens in 'serious' lupus), and hoping pregnancy doesn't kick that into gear (I have the antibodies for that too, but they're not doing any damage right now!).

I'm trying to keep my mind off it by doing a course of training at work which is really demanding and challenging. But one of the girls at work has just announced she's pregnant, so though I'm delighted for her, I'm going through a little phase of 'why not my turn??' right now, as had things gone to plan and I'd stayed well and been able to TTC when we originally planned to, I may have been pregnant/about to give birth now.

It is difficult not to be upset with yourself, but a friend pointed out to me that many women only find out there's something wrong when something happens to the baby, and at least if you know there's a risk beforehand you can try to reduce it. Being 100% healthy is no guarantee of a healthy pregnancy or baby, and lots of people with medical conditions, autoimmune like ours included, have perfectly normal pregnancies and completely healthy LOs.

What's your treatment going to be like for the Grave's? I hope they can get you feeling better soon :hugs:


----------



## wouldluvabub

Hi Mrs Eleflump! thanks for your reply! Im sorry about your health issues! its not fair is it!! I am lucky enough that I already have one beautiful little boy to distract me and make me feel thankful! I should also add that I have celiacs disease as well as the PCOS and Graves' disease.. Silly body!! Ha ha!! The thing I am hating most and you probably are to is the not knowing... If we could just have some timeline set in stone it would be a little bit easier.. It's just the uncertainty adds to the stress so much more!!

I have only just been to see a specialist who has out me on 2 different medications and wants me to return in a month to check out how my body is responding to them. One is for my heart because its racing all the time. It was 114bpm when it should have been more like 60bpm. He was concerned about the fact that I actually didn't feel like it was beating fast! The other medication is to try to slow my thyroid down. He just kept looking at me shocked because I'm not really sick! I have displayed many symptoms such and rapid weight loss, tremors, fatigue and so on but apart from those things I feel really healthy and happy! 

If my body responds well to the medication then I think he would like me to continue on it and do so for 18 months. I need to speak with him further about TTC on the medication because I know it is possible but not recommended.. If I decide to have a baby whilst ok treatment I think it further increases my chance of ongoing issues. If I were to get pregnant I would have to have more scans and such like yourself to monitor baby. I'm also at a higher risk of miscarriage I believe.. 

Once again I'm sorry about all of your health issues interfering with your TTC joinery but at the same time, it's nice to know I'm not the only one! I see you have a journal in your signature, I will have a read when I have a chance!


----------



## MrsDuck

I too am waiting to try for baby #1 due to my health. It's thyroid issues with me too :( i had to have radioactive iodine treatment, so now have to wait at least 6 months before ttc

So sorry you are both having to wait too, hopefully drs can sort out out bodies and get us back to ttc again soon


----------



## wouldluvabub

Hi mrsduck!! So your just waiting till the time is up and your right to go??? My doctor suggested that as an option but wanted to see how I responded to medication first.. Once I return in a few weeks we will discuss options further.


----------



## MrsDuck

Hopefully yes. I will have a follow up appointment 6 months after the RAI treatment then I should be good to go (fingers crossed) :) 

Hopefully your meds will work wouldluvabub and you won't need RAI


----------



## dolphin03

Hi

yes, i'm waiting to try because of health problems. Ive been diagnosed with Hyperprolactinemia (very high prolactin levels) as well as PCOS and hypothyroidism 
I'm still not on any meds or anything for the Hyperprolactinemia so just seems more waiting and waiting for my next appointment with the endo and then waiting for new meds to work, that's if they do work.. so annoying having to wait, but then i guess it will all be worth it in the end :) wishing you all luck, i'm glad i'm not alone 

xx
Dolphin


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi dolphin I hope it doesn't take too long to balance all your levels, it's so frustrating having to wait, especially without a date to aim for :(


----------



## wouldluvabub

Nice to meet you dolphin! I'm really glad to have found others on a similar journey to mine!! It certainly sucks to have to wait.. I really struggled to come to terms with it, I've accepted it a bit more now! I was just shattered that I'm the one letting myself down yet again!! I keep getting in my own bloody way! It's so frustrating!! 

So roughly how long are your journeys goin to be??


----------



## MrsDuck

My (thyroid issues) journey has already been going over a year, and ive been waiting to try for that time, but finally I think the end is getting close and in a few months I should be back ttc yay


----------



## wouldluvabub

I found out about my thyroid 6 months ago and never did anything about it! Kicking myself now because I could already have 6 months of treatment over with. I wasn't ready to give up feeding my baby though and secretly hoped it would just sort it's self out!! I should ideally be about to TTC in November next year but seriously considering TTC while on treatment under care of my specialist and OB but need more info before I make that decision. Otherwise my specialist did suggest the radio active what-cha-ma-call-it... Can you tell me what's involved if you go down that route mrsduck??


----------



## dolphin03

Thanks Mrs Duck :) 
Yes it really is hard with no date, at least when you have a date or know roughly when you might be able to then you can rest a bit, I take it you dont know either? (Just read you say around 6 months) May I ask what your condition is? 

congrats Mrs duck I hope you can soon! fingers crossed for you :) 

xx
Dolphin


----------



## dolphin03

wouldluvabub said:


> Nice to meet you dolphin! I'm really glad to have found others on a similar journey to mine!! It certainly sucks to have to wait.. I really struggled to come to terms with it, I've accepted it a bit more now! I was just shattered that I'm the one letting myself down yet again!! I keep getting in my own bloody way! It's so frustrating!!
> 
> So roughly how long are your journeys goin to be??

Thanks Wouldluvabub :flower:
It really does suck, yes, and it can be one of the hardest things to accept, i'm glad now though that you are coming to terms with it a little easier xx
I feel the same way too, that i've let myself down, although I know it's not my fault i've got these health problems (and not your fault you have yours, either :hugs2: ) As much as i'd love to try now, I just know that even if it were to happen, i'd be likely to miscarry and all because hormones are all over the place. So I don't see the point, don't want anymore hurt really. I'm not sure how long it will be for me, it all depends on how long it takes to balance things out

I also have an ultrasound on the 30th because the dr thinks I might have a 'torsion' of the ovary (sigh) It feels like it'll never stop, but keeping positive.. I hope it will only take a few months! <3


----------



## wouldluvabub

dolphin03 said:


> wouldluvabub said:
> 
> 
> Nice to meet you dolphin! I'm really glad to have found others on a similar journey to mine!! It certainly sucks to have to wait.. I really struggled to come to terms with it, I've accepted it a bit more now! I was just shattered that I'm the one letting myself down yet again!! I keep getting in my own bloody way! It's so frustrating!!
> 
> So roughly how long are your journeys goin to be??
> 
> Thanks Wouldluvabub :flower:
> It really does suck, yes, and it can be one of the hardest things to accept, i'm glad now though that you are coming to terms with it a little easier xx
> I feel the same way too, that i've let myself down, although I know it's not my fault i've got these health problems (and not your fault you have yours, either :hugs2: ) As much as i'd love to try now, I just know that even if it were to happen, i'd be likely to miscarry and all because hormones are all over the place. So I don't see the point, don't want anymore hurt really. I'm not sure how long it will be for me, it all depends on how long it takes to balance things out
> 
> I also have an ultrasound on the 30th because the dr thinks I might have a 'torsion' of the ovary (sigh) It feels like it'll never stop, but keeping positive.. I hope it will only take a few months! <3Click to expand...

Hmmm... Hadn't considered the increased chance of misscarrige.. Is that only while levels are wacky?? Or even once they are stable?? I'm right there with you on the feeling like it never ends!! I may or may not have already told you guys about my PCOS as well and celiacs disease.. Both effecting fertility!! Let me tell you with all my issues I am so glad I have chosen to start my family young!! I can only imagine have the stress of being older would add to my personal situation (I really hope that doesn't offend anyone!! I totally didn't mean it to!!)!!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Just a thought maybe we should try to come up with ideas on how to pass our WTT time together!! I'm not totally sure but maybe we could work out who has what coming up and all count down together?? It would be great if there was a calender we could all add our dates to.. So like doctors appointments.. Holidays.. Birthdays.. Anniversaries.. Hope that makes sense! Anyone else have though on how we can pass our time??


----------



## dolphin03

Hmmm... Hadn't considered the increased chance of misscarrige.. Is that only while levels are wacky?? Or even once they are stable?? I'm right there with you on the feeling like it never ends!! I may or may not have already told you guys about my PCOS as well and celiacs disease.. Both effecting fertility!! Let me tell you with all my issues I am so glad I have chosen to start my family young!! I can only imagine have the stress of being older would add to my personal situation (I really hope that doesn't offend anyone!! I totally didn't mean it to!!)!![/QUOTE]


I know , it's such a nightmare having multiple things wrong that affect fertility :wacko: 
for the PCOS, i'm hoping to get back on metformin, ive read alot on forums that it prevents your chances of miscarriage, if taken before pregnancy and up to the 2nd trimester, it's not been proven by any big studies, only small ones and lots of women ive spoken to have said that it helped them so i'm planning to do same, just to be safe. As for the hyperprolactinemia, i'm not sure, i know its very unlikely i'll get pregnant until that's treated so there's no point in me trying anyay (i dont ovulate on my own) so i'll need clomid too and not even sure that will work because of the hyperprolactinemia then thyroid on top of it, argh. How is your PCOS ? 
i'm young too, and i agree, i worry that it might take a long time and that's the last thing anyone needs on top of this 

xx


----------



## dolphin03

wouldluvabub said:


> Just a thought maybe we should try to come up with ideas on how to pass our WTT time together!! I'm not totally sure but maybe we could work out who has what coming up and all count down together?? It would be great if there was a calender we could all add our dates to.. So like doctors appointments.. Holidays.. Birthdays.. Anniversaries.. Hope that makes sense! Anyone else have though on how we can pass our time??

thats a good idea :thumbup: i'll put my thinking hat on 
have either of you been given advice on when? 

I did hope to try this year but doesnt look like it will happen 
but I think if we have some things to do to keep occupied it might help time move faster!


----------



## wouldluvabub

I'm not really sure how my PCOS is these days!! I'm hoping pretty much gone because of my weight loss with the thyroid! I have only had one cycle since the birth of my son! I was breastfeeding up until about 2 weeks ago when I started meds.. I *think* I possibly ovulated yesterday/today because I had EWCM but I don't really know!!! If I have a proper cycle Ill be happy because I never did when TTC my son! I'm so lucky I concieved him without the use of medication!


----------



## dolphin03

fingers crossed for you! I hope you did! and I hope the meds start working for you [-o&lt;


----------



## MrsDuck

Mine is thyroid cancer, I've had 2 surgeries to remove a cancer lump, my thyroid and some lymph nodes, I then had the radioactive iodine treatment, which basically just involves swallowing a tablet about the size of a paracetamol, and I've just finished a round of radiotherapy. 

The radioactive iodine treatment was done in my case, once my thyroid and everything surrounding it that could be cancer was removed. Basically the cancer cells mimic the thyroid cells. It is only thyroid cells that take up iodine in your body, so you have to come off your thyroid meds 2-4 weeks (dependant on what meds you are on) and follow a low iodine diet for that period too, to basically starve your body of iodine, then you swallow the iodine tablet which has been made radioactive and any cells that take up the iodine are killed and the rest of the iodine comes out of your body in urine and perspiration over about 5 days.

Whilst the treatment is painless the downside is that you are actually made radioactive so have to stay away from pregnant ladies, children and old people for a few weeks after you take the iodine and traces of it stays in your body for 6 to 12 months afterwards so you can't ttc for that time as it would cause a miscarriage

The radiotherapy was given to me as a precaution as the cancer had spread to lymph nodes and surrounding muscle

I am now waiting on my full body scan which is done 6 months after the radioactive iodine treatment, where again I have to come off my meds and starve my body of iodine, then I will be injected with an iodine contrast and given the full body scan and they shouldn't be able to see any take up of the iodine, which will mean that I don't have any thyroid cells in me. As I don't have a thyroid the only thyroid cells that could possibly be in my would be cancer cells, so fingers crossed there isn't any take up of the iodine.

I am waiting on my appointment which should be at the end of July.

Sorry it was a bit long winded, I hope it makes sense 

I, unlike you all am 34 in a few months so I don't have time on my side :( 

The reason, so I believe, that you are at a higher risk of miscarriage with thyroid issues is that for the first 12 weeks of the baby's development, before it develops its own thyroid, it can't cope with the ups and downs in your hormone levels


----------



## MrsDuck

Wouldluvabub I see you now have a ticker countdown for starting to try, I hope the time passes quickly for you xxx


----------



## wouldluvabub

Wow mrsduck! You have really had a bad run! I will keep my fingers crossed that everything runs smoothly for you from now on! Sorry I've been a little busy lately so havent replied before now! I'm learning to crochet, first project, baby blanket!! ;) having fun doing it! Also setting up a work space at my home as well as trying to get back on top of things with work seen as they have slipped since my diagnoses! Plus being a mummy, it's all keeping me on my toes! 

I had an ultrasound on my thyroid on Wednesday. No results yet! He told me it was enlarged which I knew but my specialist wanted to make sure there were no lumps etc. fingers crossed for good news!

Hope your all well!!


----------



## wouldluvabub

MrsDuck said:


> Wouldluvabub I see you now have a ticker countdown for starting to try, I hope the time passes quickly for you xxx

On thanks! I have had it for a while though!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Wow you have been busy wouldluvabub, I hope the results from your ultrasound are good :) 

Oh I thought it was a new ticker :dohh:


----------



## Choctastic

Hi everyone - I'm WTT for #2 because of hyperprolactinaemia. I conceived my daughter whilst on bromocriptine, and need to her to stop breastfeeding so I can start the meds again. Bloomin' hormones!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Choctastic said:


> Hi everyone - I'm WTT for #2 because of hyperprolactinaemia. I conceived my daughter whilst on bromocriptine, and need to her to stop breastfeeding so I can start the meds again. Bloomin' hormones!

Hi :wave: 

I also had to stop feeding my baby to start taking medication! It was tough and I'm dealing with waiting for my supply to dry up! Lots of lumps and sore bit! It's getting there though I think! I'm also WTT for bub #2! 

Do you know how long you have to WTT?


----------



## wouldluvabub

So does anyone have any appointments or anything coming up??


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi choctastic welcome to the thread, it's tough when your body doesn't cooperate (sigh) I hope you don't have to wait too long before ttc again :) 

Wouldluvabub I have a scan coming up in July


----------



## wouldluvabub

I have my next appointment in June. About half way through!


----------



## MrsDuck

Whooo hooo, at least appointments make it feel like things are progressing and getting closer to our ttc dates :)


----------



## MrsDuck

I've got my scan date 11th July yay, something to aim for :)


----------



## Choctastic

Thanks for the welcome everyone. I don't have any appointments coming up at the moment. I am just trying to wean my daughter, which is proving really difficult because she is a boob maniac! It should be early next year that we are ttc (by the time she weans and the medication brings my prolactin levels down).


----------



## MrsDuck

Boob maniac I love it :holly: time will fly by for you choctastic and you'll be back ttc before you know it :)


----------



## Choctastic

Thanks MrsDuck, I hope so. The only thing is she is a toddler now, and I had hoped we would be ttc this year. She is dairy intolerant and finds breastfeeding comforting, so I'm just trying to meet the needs of the 'baby' that I have with my need for another baby.

Glad you have a scan date!


----------



## dolphin03

:hugs: Mrs Duck, Wow you sure have been through alot
I'll be thinking of you, you're in my prayers <3


I have an appointment on 12th June. Will find out my blood test results & ultrasound results from my Gyn, and see whether he gives me a rough idea of if/when it's ok to start fertility treatment 

Good luck to us all!


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks dolphin and good luck to you, please let us know how you get on x


----------



## wouldluvabub

Hi ladies!! 
Choctastic- I thought I would have to BF my son forever! He to was a boob machine! It was hard but in the end DH had to just take him and keep him away from me! It was super tough but his off the boob and I've been able to start the necessary medication to sort myself out!!

Dolphin- ill keep my fingers crossed for good news at your appointment!!

Duck- also keeping my fingers crossed for your scan!! You ticker is really getting low now!!

As for me...
I'm feeling really good on my medication now!! I had a week where I felt really weird and out of it for a while!! It was not nice! However it must be working as now I am feeling a lot better!! My energy is returning and I'm determined to get myself fit! If I have to wait till November next year I need to give myself the best chance by being as healthy as I possibly can!! I am going to try and complete the app couch to 5km! So far I have completed the first 2 days! You need to do it 3 times a week so I'm going good with having done 2 in 2 days! Hope I can keep it up!! 

Nothing much else to report for me!! Hope your all well!


----------



## MrsDuck

Wouldluvabub you are sounding so positive about things it's great :) I'm glad you are feeling good on your meds and well done on your healthy lifestyle, keep going xxx


----------



## Choctastic

Wouldluvabub - I am convinced that the high prolactin has something to do with the boob mania. There is just this non-stop supply of milk! Are you on Bromocriptine? Glad you are starting to feel better, especially being able to take on exercise. It gives you the goal of getting your body 'pregnancy ready'.

Dolphin03 - Fingers crossed for your results!


----------



## wouldluvabub

No not on that medication.. On two, one for heart other for thyroid. I didn't start my meds till I finished breast feeding. It's taking a while for my milk to dry up! I'm back to needing to wear breast pads because the leak!! I think they are slowing down now though!! 

I'm glad I did my exercise yesterday because I really don't feel like doing it today!! I've woken up in the worst mood!! I'm hoping some breakfast and a sit down might help sort me out!! Lets just say I'm certainly looking forward to DS sleep time this arvo!!


----------



## dolphin03

Thanks Ladies.. You are all so kind :) 

Mrs.Duck, it seems we'll hopefully be ttc around the same time

Choctastic- I may have to go on bromo if my prolactin raises again. It was high for a year (unknown cause) and just recently it dropped and doctor said it was 'ok'. Will find out on 12th if its remaining ok so fingers crossed. Are you going to be put on bromocriptine/carboligine? 

Wouldluvabub- I hope you're feeling better now , keep it up, you're doing great! 

I will keep you updated, hope you all do same :) 

xx


----------



## seateal

We were waiting to make a TTC date because of several health issues on my end, which included several ER trips and appointments with every freaking specialist out there to finally figure out what the heck was wrong with me :nope: But we have gotten those cleared up and my doctor has cleared me for a year as of now, as long as I follow a diet and workout schedule.


----------



## MrsDuck

Dolphin yay for starting to ttc around the same time :) 

Seateal sorry to hear of your health issues, I hope the specialists find out the cause, when are you starting to ttc?


----------



## seateal

MrsDuck said:


> Seateal sorry to hear of your health issues, I hope the specialists find out the cause, when are you starting to ttc?

I'm all figured out now (well physically, not mentally :haha:). My TTC date in June 2014 as long as I pass an April 2014 final check with flying colors before our move.


----------



## MrsDuck

I've got everything crossed that you pass it seateal :)


----------



## 3chords

I am WTT until later this month (yay), because I had an abdominal myomectomy just under 6 months ago. The surgeon's advice was to wait 6 months in order for the uterine wall to heal and to decrease the chances of uterine rupture. In some ways the 6 months has felt like FOREVER. But on the other hand I am glad that this was all found and dealt with before we TTC#1...I've had just about every test and scan in the world and at least now know that my tubes are open, my uterus is completely smooth and scar-free and I am ovulating. Long road to this point since the fibroids first reared their heads but seems like we are finally ready to go!


----------



## Choctastic

Hi seateal, I hope your final check goes well!

Hi 3chords, glad you are ready to ttc and hope you are pregnant in no time!

Dolphin03 - I hope your prolactin stays down. Bromocriptine is a powerful drug and it took my body a little while for it to adjust. On the positive side, I couldn't have had my daughter without it. My 'bromocriptine baby' was conceived on the first attempt, so it certainly sorted my hormones out. I will be thinking of you on the 12th - good luck!


----------



## Choctastic

Dolpin03 - Sorry I meant to say that I will be starting bromocriptine again when my daughter stops breastfeeding.


----------



## MrsDuck

3 chords I'm glad your 6 month wait is almost over and that's great news that everything is healthy for you to start ttc :dust: I hope you get your bfp soon :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Choctastic I hope your daughter gives up your :holly: soon so you can get back to ttc x


----------



## Choctastic

Thanks MrsDuck, we are slowly getting there! It's just frustrating that even once she does give up the milk, it takes months before I can start ttc. Really though I can't complain too much because given my health issues I am lucky that I was able to have a baby at all.


----------



## sbl

Hi girls :hi:
Can I join you?
I had a beautiful baby girl in November after quite a difficult pregnancy. We are wtt 2015 as I had Hyperemesis Gravidarum till 17 weeks with lo resulting in me throwing up all day every day and being kept alive with IV fluids.
I ended up in ICU after having a seizure due to low potassium and dehydration. My liver and kidneys were failing and I was on the verge of a cardiac arrest.
They put a central line in my throat which ended in my lung being punctured and then collapsing.
I also have only half a uterus which caused me to go into preterm labor at 35 weeks and I had a section due to baby being breech.

So all in all I have been advised to wait and give my body a chance to recuperate. 

I am so grateful to have my beautiful baby girl and I have no problem in waiting till 2015.

Hope you all are doing great
xx


----------



## wouldluvabub

Sorry I've been a bit MIA!! I'm still here keeping up just not posting!!

Wow sbl that sounds scary! Glad it's all well for you now!!


----------



## MrsDuck

OMG sbl you have been through it all, I'm glad you are ok and you have your dd, I'd be too scared to ttc again. Welcome to the thread :hi:


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi wouldluvabub :hi: 

Dolphin good luck for tomorrow :)


----------



## dolphin03

Hi sbl

welcome to the thread, i'm so sorry to hear what you have been through! I can't imagine how difficult that must have been for you wow. Congrats on your baby girl xx

Mrs duck thank you :) it's today, really nervous ..not long until your scan either! xx 


Wouldluvabub- hope you keeping well
xx


----------



## louloubabs

Hiii lovelies,

I don;t know how I've missed this thread up til now! :wacko:

Hubby and I have been WTT for a while as I'm due to have an operation on my back.

All stems from a horse riding accident I had when I was younger then having SPD in both pregnancies thus far.

I have bulging discs at the bottom of my spine which are pressing on a nerve which causes pain from the top of my neck down the the back of my knee on one side.

I had the op date come through for 20th June then got offered a new job after being made redundant but the induction course is 17th - 20th June. Typical! This is a job I have wanted for soooo long working from home for another cruise company. I couldn't turn it down :dohh:

So I'm waiting for the hospital to reconfirm a new date (I waited 6 months ofr the first date) but they think it *should* be end of July.

Once I've had that, we're good to go as it's a Caudal Epidural I'm having and the pain relief should be effective within a few days, last about 4-6 years and I'll be able to stop taking taking the stupidly strong painkillers right away.

Here's to hoping :)

XxX:kiss:


----------



## MrsDuck

Dolphin do you have to wait long for your results? x


----------



## MrsDuck

Loulou welcome to the thread, I hope your new appointment comes through soon and that you get your new job. Keep us posted :)


----------



## louloubabs

MrsDuck said:


> Loulou welcome to the thread, I hope your new appointment comes through soon and that you get your new job. Keep us posted :)

Thanks hun :) I'm trying to ring the hospital today to find out what the new date will be but keep getting a voicemail message that says I can't leave a message! Haha.

XxX:kiss:


----------



## wouldluvabub

Hey ladies! All is going well with me! I'm sticking with my attempts of getting fit! I have put weight on since starting my medication which is ok but I don't want to gain much/any more!! So sticking with my fitness plan and will include diet down the track if need be! 

Apart from that my only other news is I had my bloods done yesterday for my appointment with the specialist Friday. Hoping it will be good news! Am going to be speaking to him a out being able to TTC earlier! I just don't think I can wait till November next year!! It's going to be hell if I have to!! 

So I got to meet my friends new little baby the other day! She is so cute!! I want a little pink baby! Also I am going to meet my other friends little baby tomorrow!! Can't wait! Going to be lots of clucking going on with me!!! Ha ha!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Loulou in my experience if you don't keep pestering them your appointment will take aaaaaages to come through, keep ringing hun :)

Wouldluvabub congrats on sticking to your fitness, that's what I need to do :blush: I hope all is good with your bloods and that you don't have to wait til November, it's hell, I've been waiting a year now :( enjoy cooing I've your friends bubbas :)


----------



## louloubabs

MrsDuck said:


> Loulou in my experience if you don't keep pestering them your appointment will take aaaaaages to come through, keep ringing hun :)

Thanks darling. I got through to them in the end and they said they haven't scheduled the July/August ops yet :growlmad:

Theeeennnnnnn, I remembered I have Private Health Cover :dohh: Called them and they're sorting it for me :) I have the number for the consultant at the Private Hospital already and she emailed me all the details and said to call him tomorrow to get booked in to have it done privately! Woohoo!!

XxX:kiss:


----------



## MrsDuck

Loulou yay :happydance::dance::headspin::yipee::wohoo:


----------



## wouldluvabub

Woo hoo!! I just got some good news!! I had my appointment with the specialist today. I am responding really well to my medication!! So much so that I am able to stop one of them! He doesn't need to see me for another 12 weeks but I need to have blood work done every 4 weeks till then! I need to call him after my next lot and all going according to plan I might be able to reduce my dosage. Basically once I am on a low dosage and my levels are holding steady I can TTC! BUT that's what we will be talking about in 3 months at my next appointment. I am so happy though!! I'm going to leave my ticker as it is though because it could all go belly up if I can't get my levels low and steady enough! Might just add a ticker countdown till my next appointment! Feeling really happy though!


----------



## MrsDuck

That's fantastic news wouldluvabub I've got everything crossed for you that your levels continue to hold and it will be more good news in three months time :)


----------



## louloubabs

That's great news wouldluvabub :D

I also got some great news - within 24 hours of remembering I had private health cover I had an appointment booked for my operation on 25th June! Hooray! After that I can stop taking all the painkillers and start TTC :D

XxX:kiss:


----------



## MrsDuck

That's fantastic loulou, not long to wait at all :)


----------



## bumpin2012

not my own health, but my son has been showing signs of developmental delay, and failed his hearing assessment last week. Hubs and I were planning on TTCing this summer, but now, not knowing what kind of therapy/treatments our son is going to need has put us back firmly into WTT with an indefinite TTC date :(


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw bump I'm sorry to hear about your son :( is it just a case of you have to wait and see if he catches up or has a health issue or is there an assessment that can be done? Sorry your ttcing has been put on hold but hopefully it's something easily treated with your little boy :hugs: could it just be due to his poor hearing that has put him behind?


----------



## bumpin2012

it's very likely that his delays are due to hearing loss/ impairment. speech had been the biggest delay. with no progression over the past 6 months. everywhere else he's been consistently 3 months behind his peers, but progressing. we are waiting for an appointment with a specialist, where he will be sedated and have electrodes placed to see if there is a brain response to around. it will tell us if he has full range hearing loss, or only partial.we know his ear drum is functioning, so hopefully it's an easy fix. when he failed the initial assessment they told me is about a 75% chance he's completely deaf. So we wait. I should know by Wednesday when his specialist appointment is.


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw bump I hope the assessment goes well and it is an easy fix, I've got everything crossed for your little boy. Please keep us posted xx


----------



## bumpin2012

Thank you :)

And lots of :dust: to you when TTCing!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Hi bump! Nice to *meet* you. I'm sorry to hear about your little boy. My nephew has some health issues and its so hard to see such a little person struggle! 

AFM- have had such an indulgent weekend!! Need to get on the treadmill today!! Lucky MIL is having DS for a little while! Give me a chance to catch up on everything around here!! Hope your all well!! 

Duck- your scan is getting so close!


----------



## bumpin2012

nice to *meet* you as well! I hate all this waiting. I just want to know! It seems our boys are similar ages :)


----------



## Amalee

Good luck Bump, I hope you guys hear something positive soon!


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi amalee, I see you are wtt too, I hope the time passes quickly for you :)


----------



## wouldluvabub

Duck your scan is SO close!! You must be so excited! Today is 2 months from my next appointment with my specialist!! I'm trying not to get my hopes up because he only said we can *talk* about TTC. I think I've really been thinking in my head that we WILL be able to TTC.. So I've got 2 months to stop thinking that!! It might only be that he will consider moving it forward 6 months or something.. Anyways! Trying hard to be healthy, just got myself some new running shoes! Since starting my meds I have gained about 8kgs :( I'm really hoping some of it is muscle being built up!! 

I'm really starting to feel so much better!! I've actually got motivation to get fit and keep my house tidy!! Which is much more then I have had in a very long time! I hope your all feeling as well as possible!!! Looking forward to hearing how your all going!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi wouldluvabub I'm glad you are in a good place and go you with your healthy lifestyle :)
I really hope you get the green light to ttc at your appointment in 2 months time, I've got everything crossed for you x

I know not long to go till my scan, I really hope all comes back ok


----------



## Tanikit

Hi, hope everyone's wait will not be too long. Like others on this thread I am WTT for health issues - I am a type 1 diabetic and after my second pregnancy I daren't try again without sorting out the medical issues better which for me means getting an insulin pump - it won't make a pregnancy perfect but it should prevent what happened last time. My DH also has some medical issues that need to be sorted out more before we TTC - I am hoping that natural products can sort it out at least to an acceptable level.


----------



## MrsDuck

Tanikit I hope natural remedies work for you and you can get back to ttc soon x


----------



## wouldluvabub

Duck your officially TTC congratulations!!!!!! 

I've been able to reduce my medication from 6 to 5 a day and have a month and a half wait before my next appointment. Sssssooo extremely broody part of me just wants to try and if it happens tell doctor it was an oopsie.. :( naughty!


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm not officially back ttc yet, I get my scan results Monday but......... ;) 

Yay for being able to reduce your meds, and I hope the 6 weeks goes quickly for you xx


----------



## dolphin03

Hey all

sorry for not posting for ages!
My scan went sort of ok. The problem was that my ovary was enlarged which was causing me the pain and my androgens were very high, but my prolactin is now normal yaay and so far my thyroid is just about doing ok too/ 

He agreed to refer me to the fertility specialist and we were prescribed clomid. I started on the 25th last pill on the 29th and now we're having trouble discerning whether it's a true bfp. Not getting hopes up because we cant believe any of this is happening after all this we've been through health wise and plus it's the 1st month on the clomid. So hopefully someone here canhelp out and tell me if the test is a positive. I've been praying for you all whilst I've been away, and cant wait to hearyour good news too :) 

dolphin xx


----------



## charlie15

:hi: hello ladies, I am also waiting to TTC number 2 as I have now got either post partum thyroiditis or hashimotos hypothyroidism. I was very sick when my DD was 6 months but had been unwell for a couple of months before that, thinking it was just new baby symptoms. It was not until the symptoms were very severe that I got myself to the doc, silly me :dohh: they will not know for sure which one i have as they would have to try me with no meds and see it the hypothyroidism has resolved itself, In which case it's post partum, not hashimotos. However as I am wanting to TTC they will not take me off the thyroxine. I have tested positive for antibodies, but I think you will be positive with either, so :shrug:

Anyway I am now on thyroxine and am feeling way better than before. I saw the endocrine docs last month and my dose was increased and told to hold off TTC until after next appointment in August. I am also still breastfeeding, so have only just got AF back but I have a very short LP anyway so the priority is getting the thyroid down to TTC levels! 

You asked in the OP how people felt about this. Initially I felt pretty angry that this had happened to me, mainly as I am 40 and I know that I need to really get on with TTC ASAP! But now I am ok with it as I can see that the treatment is working, I feel much better and healthier and can see that I need to let my body sort itself out to optimise my chances of a healthy pregnancy! We will see what happens at my next appointment and take it from there. The only thing I have started doing is taking vitamin b complex and evening primrose oil in anticipation for a hopeful all clear from the doc next month!

I see a few other ladies have also got thyroid problems here, how are you all coping with it? I am a nurse and found the symptoms to be far worse than I ever thought before!


----------



## dolphin03

Hi Charlie :) 

Sorry to hear of your diagnosis. Thyroid issues really are horrible, the tiredness and everything else that goes with it. I know how hard this is and I can relate to you feeling angry at first too. I never had any hope that it would get better and was worried about it taking forever until my levels went back to normal 
I also have a short LP and vitamin b6 has really helped with that. The thyroxine will definitely help you, and I recommend including more iodine enrinched foods into your diet because it's essential for the thyroid to function well, it helped me and i'm convinced it's what helped my levels get better sooner. It took me a year to get them in a good range but around 6-8 weeks after adding more iodine into diet I got better very quickly, with the thyroxine too. 

Although they're only 'just' normal, My energy levels have improved a lot and I don't feel so sluggish or hungover these days. I could easily sleep for 21 hours+ when my thyroxine levels were low. it's scary..


Best of luck!


----------



## dolphin03

MrsDuck said:


> I'm not officially back ttc yet, I get my scan results Monday but......... ;)
> 
> Yay for being able to reduce your meds, and I hope the 6 weeks goes quickly for you xx

Good luck!!!!!! I'll be thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks dolphin :) 

Dolphin that's fantastic news, I hope the clomid works for you and it's not long before you get your bfp :)

Hi Charlie :hi: sorry you have found yourself here, I think thyroid issues is the main problem with the majority of us wtt on this thread. I hope you can stabilise your levels asap so that you can get back to ttc :) 

I don't think anyone realises just how bad you feel when your levels are wrong unless you've been there yourself. Because you can't see the problem people think you are exaggerating how tired and grumpy you feel :(


----------



## Tanikit

Been following all your stories - Duck good luck with the scan results - hope they will mean you can be ttc really soon.

Dolphin - good luck with the Clomid cycle and hope you get your BFP soon.

Charlie I also have hypothyroidism though have had it since I was 19. I had trouble getting pregnant with my second as my levels were too low but the very month I raised the drugs for it I fell pregnant - I have heard of many people getting pregnant very quickly once their thyroid levels have been corrected so I hope that is what happens for you.

I have an appointment on 7 August to see if I am a good candidate for a pump and then there will be more testing. I have been told that I should be able to get my sugars correct even without a pump so have been trying to do so in the meantime and testing up to 11 times a day, but it seems I get one level correct only to have another level incorrect at a different time of day - from high to low and all over the place. Today my sugars went down to 1.7 which should have had me in a coma, but luckily didn't and I remembered pregnancy and all it involves - really hoping I can prevent these problems when I finally see the new doctor. This will take some time to get right I expect and I'd have to get used to the pump for a few months before I can ttc if I can manage to get one at all.


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks tanikit, I'll update tomorrow once I know

Oh my word, that all sounds like hard work. I hope the specialist can help and you can get back to ttc soon :)


----------



## NadiaSweety

So I am scheduled for a Partial Thyroidectomy on July 29th. They are taking out the right lobe of my thyroid that had become enlarged to 4.0cm, normal blood work, clean biopsy last winter. But 6 months later and it has grown to 4.7 cm, so it is time to remove it. I now feel that I should have scheduled the surgery in January when I first had it checked. But I did not want to jump into surgery and potentially have to take medication for the rest of my life. I also had not put all the pieces of the puzzle together. I believed the doctors when they said my thyroid levels were normal so there was no disfunction. 

We have been TTC#1 for 11 months now with no success yet. I am hoping this will help us in the long run because there was obviously a problem with my thyroid despite the tests being "normal". I believe that I am having anovulatory cycles. I have low BBT, with my average cover line about 97.2. I have circulation problems with my extremities get cold and go numb easily. I have a long period of bleeding with days of spotting before and after up to 2 weeks. I have bouts of severe acne, mood swings and low libido. All the signs are there but the blood tests are normal and I have an enlarged right lobe. 

I waited and they re-scanned my thyroid last week and I was convinced there was nothing more waiting would do. I am hopefull that the surgery will help my body re-balance it self or get the doctors to listen to me when I say that there is a problem. But we will have to wait to start TTC again until My levels are at least stable.

I have been reading the past posts on this thread and I see that most are in the crazy thyroid boat. I have no idea how long it will take after a partial thyroidectomy for my levels to be safe for TTC again but it looks like it will be a while. Although I am sorry to see to many suffering like I am it is nice to know I am not alone.


----------



## MrsDuck

Nadia I'm so sorry you also find yourself here, waiting to try with thyroid issues. I hope your surgery goes well. I had my right lobe taken out in day surgery and was home a few hours later with only a small scar so I'm sure you'll be fine. Please keep us updated along your journey, I hope it's a smooth ride for you xx


----------



## NadiaSweety

Thank you. Im sure the surgery will go smoothly. It is the healing that I am praying will be swift and that things will level out enough to start thinking about TTC again. It just feels so crumby to be completely out of control of the outcome of these things. I am a control freak at heart and this whole situation is really messing with me. I'm sure the ladies here can relate to feeling angry, sad, guilty and anxious all at the same time. It's enough to drive anyone up the walls. Thank God for this forum; that we have a place to get and give support through these though times.


----------



## charlie15

Thanks ladies for the support, it's so nice to finally find some people who understand. I've been looking more in the post partum side of b&b and came across only 1 person which I thought was odd as I thought it was more common. 

Dolphin, I will add more iodine based foods now, thanks for that. 

Nadiasweety, good luck with your op next week, I hope it sorts out all of your symptoms and things get back to normal. My doctor didn't agree with me when I said I though it was my thyroid either. But in a way, luckily for me, my thyroid levels were WAY out! So hard to disagree. In her defence though she was very lovely and apologetic about it after so I forgave her :haha:

Tanikit, so you have T1 diabetes as well as hypothyroidism? That must be tough especially with pregnancies. I use to be a Diabetic specialist nurse, a good few years ago now, but I had some experience with pumps back then, they can be great if you get your dose right. It's really tough to get such tight control, good luck with that. Are you keen to have a pump?


----------



## Tanikit

Nadia good luck with the op and I hope your levels will all be sorted out so you can ttc soon after the op. 

Charlie I live in South Africa where hypothyroidism seems to be unusually common - someone commented that he sees a lot of it when people try to emigrate from here and have to put it on their medical forms. 

Yes, pregnancies can be a bit of a nightmare - I do want a pump - things are very out of control at the moment and I suspect it is long acting insulin problems. The thyroid hormones I just get checked before ttc and then they adjust my Eltroxin if it needs to be adjusted and so far that has worked since I have the two children. The diabetes is another story - if I am ever to get my DH to agree to another child I MUST go on a pump - he will not allow even the chance of another pregnancy like last time even though the first was not so bad. I have my ideas on why it was so bad and feel like I can fix that pump or not if I just get a sympathetic caring doctor. I also get bad asthma during pregnancy (so that I sometimes need to go to the emergency room) and that complicates the diabetes (if I need cortisone) - but that is a second trimester problem whereas that is the quietest time for the diabetic problems so it keeps me busy all the way through. 

I have spoken to people who have had difficulty in pregnancies or with their children after birth and they often say that is the reason they stopped having more - I do not want these things to stop me having my third. I feel like someone is still missing from our family and if it takes me to hell and back to get the next one here then I want him/her with us.


----------

